# Ok, lets try this...



## Soren (Apr 7, 2006)

Thought it could be fun to try this, so here goes... (Never tried this before, so please bare with me  )

Which one is the better choice ?


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 7, 2006)

Seeing how Ive used the Dora one on top before as one of my siggys, I would go with the bottom one...


----------



## Soren (Apr 7, 2006)

Signature #2 it is then !


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 7, 2006)

lesofprimus said:


> Seeing how Ive used the Dora one on top before as one of my siggys, I would go with the bottom one...


 I loke the bottom one as well....


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 7, 2006)

i'm not too keen on the bottom one..........


----------



## Soren (Apr 7, 2006)

Ok, before I decide here's a couple more...


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 8, 2006)

Top ones the best so far...


----------



## Soren (Apr 8, 2006)

You mean the previous ones ?


----------



## jhor9 (Apr 8, 2006)

Am trying yo post picture as avatar Don't know how. Need help


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 8, 2006)

The one with the Dora by itself Soren...


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 8, 2006)

> Am trying yo post picture as avatar Don't know how. Need help


Looks like u need help with the English language as well.....

An avatar is the picture on the left side of the screen, as in my instance, the guy kicking grannys head.... The signature is the one at the bottom of my post, that says Primus Sucks...

Which one are u referring to????


----------



## Soren (Apr 8, 2006)

lesofprimus said:


> The one with the Dora by itself Soren...



Oh ok, just got a little confused for a moment.

Ok this is my last attempt for now, let me know how Im doing:


----------



## Wurger (Apr 8, 2006)

Hi Soren !!!
The sign with yellow 10 Fw190D is nice.I agree with Lesofprimus it's been the best so far.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 8, 2006)

Yellow 10 for me..


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 9, 2006)

And for me...


----------



## Soren (Apr 9, 2006)

I'll pick the Yellow 10. (Until I get abit better at this atleast)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 9, 2006)

i say the last 190D one you posted........


----------



## Soren (May 11, 2006)

Ok here's a new one, whats the verdict ?


----------



## lesofprimus (May 11, 2006)

I like it better than the one u using at the moment... The green looks good...


----------



## Wildcat (May 12, 2006)

I agree, the green one looks good.


----------



## Gnomey (May 12, 2006)

Yeah it does, good one.


----------



## Soren (May 12, 2006)

Yeah, I think you guys are right, I like it better as-well.


----------



## Wurger (May 13, 2006)

A good choice Soren.I like "Wurger" =D>


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 13, 2006)

Nice one! 8)


----------



## Soren (May 22, 2006)

Thanks guys. 

Ok, just got me new avatar:


----------



## lesofprimus (May 22, 2006)

Ummm, maybe I need to start a thread entitled "Who has the gayest avatar??"


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 23, 2006)

Hahaha....


----------



## Soren (May 23, 2006)

Hahahahaha !! Thanks mate, I knew you would like it ! 

Btw, if you knew what this bird actually does for a living I don't think you would be calling it gay


----------



## lesofprimus (May 23, 2006)

It kills its prey and then hangs it on thorns if Im not mistaken....


----------



## Soren (May 23, 2006)

Vicious aint it ?


----------



## lesofprimus (May 23, 2006)

Extremely vicious, but if I was to use that as an avatar, I'd have it holding a dead frog in its beak or something....

What species of Shrike is that anyways, the coloration doesnt look familiar???


----------



## Soren (May 23, 2006)

lesofprimus said:


> Extremely vicious, but if I was to use that as an avatar, I'd have it holding a dead frog in its beak or something....



Aah, I see, abit more brutal ?



lesofprimus said:


> What species of Shrike is that anyways, the coloration doesnt look familiar???



Its a Pied Butcherbird.


----------



## lesofprimus (May 23, 2006)

10-4... I knew it was a Butcherbird, but I've never heard of the Pied species.... South American species???


----------



## Soren (May 23, 2006)

Nope, Australian species.


----------



## lesofprimus (May 23, 2006)

No wonder it doesnt look familiar hehe....


----------



## Soren (May 23, 2006)

They're plentiful over in Australia, I have family over there so I get to hear them quite alot, and they sing quite beautifully, but they're extreemly shy. (Which is why getting a picture of one feasting is going to be hard, have already tried on the net but to no avail)


----------



## lesofprimus (May 23, 2006)

Ill take alook and see if I can find something.... I have a fetish for birds of prey....


----------



## Soren (May 23, 2006)

lesofprimus said:


> Ill take alook and see if I can find something....



Sounds good les, thanks..



lesofprimus said:


> I have a fetish for birds of prey....



Looks like we have something in common then, always been a bird admirer myself.


----------



## lesofprimus (May 23, 2006)

Dude, not being successful here.... Rather frustrating not finding what Im looking for....


----------



## Soren (May 25, 2006)

Well the best I could do was one holding a meatball in its beak... Didn't look too vicious though, just kinda cute if anything...


----------



## lesofprimus (May 25, 2006)

Hey, sounds like something I could use hehe.....


----------



## Soren (May 25, 2006)

I knew you would say that ! 

Les chewing up a meatball  :


----------



## lesofprimus (May 25, 2006)

Haha hehe.........


----------



## Soren (May 27, 2006)

That should be your avatar Les !


----------



## Wurger (May 28, 2006)

The lack of national markings.


----------



## Soren (Jun 20, 2006)

Ok here's a new attempt by me...


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jun 20, 2006)

nice sig dude


----------



## Soren (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks 'dude'


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jun 20, 2006)

the ****?


----------



## Soren (Jun 20, 2006)

Don't be so suspicious Looma, what it means and what it was meant as is "Thank you mate". 

When I say something I mean it Looma, and when there's sarcasm involved then trust me you'll know!


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jun 20, 2006)

ok


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 20, 2006)

Nice one Soren!


----------



## Wurger (Jun 20, 2006)

Soren,I must say it once again.... mniam.


----------



## Soren (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks guys


----------



## Soren (Jun 21, 2006)

Another attempt by me... (Now I don't know which one I should pick ?)


----------



## Wurger (Jun 21, 2006)

Stay with the current.The second you can use later.


----------



## Soren (Jul 17, 2006)

My new siggy, kindly made for me by Wurger


----------



## Soren (Jul 21, 2006)

Siggy updated..


----------

